
Future of 4chan uncertain as controversial site faces financial woes - hrgeek
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/04/4chan-website-financial-trouble-martin-shkreli
======
labster
And nothing of value was lost.

Sorry, reflex. But running an imageboard is an immense challenge in getting
sponsors willing to deal with the porn, volunteers willing to wade through the
CP, and the constant flow of DOS attacks. Providing a true forum for free
speech is a real challenge today.

Still, is 4chan actually willing to tarnish its brand by putting Martin Skreli
on the board? If so things must be getting really bad over there.

~~~
orly_bookz
Aren't there still about twenty other English-language *chans out there these
days?

One might die but the idea and format will never go away.

